# General Software Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules -  Please read the forum rules.

Freeware List - List of free various software programs.

The Programming Sticky -  Threads for various types of programming available.


----------



## SpriteMidr

I cannot access the programming sticky. I get "unauthorised".

Unless that is meant to happen...if so, ignore me


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> I cannot access the programming sticky. I get "unauthorised".
> 
> Unless that is meant to happen...if so, ignore me


I get that error too. Try this link: http://www.computerforum.com/threads/the-programming-sticky.235799/


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have edited John's post with the new URL.


----------



## SpriteMidr

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have edited John's post with the new URL.



Thank you


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, just looked at the history of edits for it and don't know what happened there, I just get an error message when clicking on old link.


----------

